# Parsippany Show May 17



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The spring Parsippany show will again be at the Parsippany PAL building on Baldwin Rd. this Sunday from 9am-1pm. Always a great show. We need a good crowd to keep these shows going, so put it on your calander and support the hobby.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Pete's May show in Parsippany, NJ signals the start of Non-slotcar season. Birds are chirping, bees are buzzing, and my pontoon boat is itching to be put back in the lake once again. The show is always a blast with unsuspecting slot car happenings in the air. Tommy Stumpf will once again be making his springtime appearance and he probably will not see his shadow. Stop by and say hi!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I hope everyone has a good time at Pete's show, please post pics.
We will not be able to attend as good weather enhances family commitments.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> Pete's May show in Parsippany, NJ signals the start of Non-slotcar season. Birds are chirping, bees are buzzing, and my pontoon boat is itching to be put back in the lake once again.


 It may be the start of non-slotcar season, but it sure is nicer and warmer loading/unloading the car in May rather than in the middle of slotcar season.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you guys are crazy dumb, i tinker, run, collect , buy and sell............all year long.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

S&D, honestly we pretty much shut slots down for warm weather activities.
Two of our clubs have stopped racing weeks ago and the other has maybe a couple weeks left. 
A lot of the guys have many other toys such as boats, cycles,
jet skis and street rods to occupy their time. I spend some summer leisure time
reading the BB and building a few cars for next race season.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mr_aurora said:


> Tommy Stumpf will once again be making his springtime appearance!


he's still alive?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I am pleased to say that Tommy Stumpf is very much alive. He will assuredly be at the Parsippany Show selling all the wonderful Dash products that he has been selling, promoting, and representing for the last ten years or so. No company has ever had a better spokesman than him. He speaks very highly of your excellent products. And by the way, thanks for being a true asset to the continuation of this great hobby. Bob


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mr_aurora said:


> I am pleased to say that Tommy Stumpf is very much alive. He will assuredly be at the Parsippany Show selling all the wonderful Dash products that he has been selling, promoting, and representing for the last ten years or so. No company has ever had a better spokesman than him. He speaks very highly of your excellent products. And by the way, thanks for being a true asset to the continuation of this great hobby. Bob


well said, let's see if those trends continue.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone know what time is the early admission?


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Great show!I got what I wanted.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

another show in the books. 2015. race on.:wave:


----------

